# عاجل جداً : الان إصابة اثنين من الرهبان وعاملين بدير الانبا بيشوى فى اعتداء الجيش على الدير بالذخيرة الحية‏



## KOKOMAN (23 فبراير 2011)

*عاجل جداً : إصابة اثنين من الرهبان وعاملين بدير الانبا بيشوى فى اعتداء الجيش على الدير بالذخيرة الحية‏*

عاجل جداً : إصابة اثنين من الرهبان وعاملين بدير الانبا بيشوى فى اعتداء الجيش على الدير بالذخيرة الحية‏​ 
كتبت مريم راجى صوت المسيحى الحر




 

المزيد بحوار صوت المسيحى الحر مع رهبان الدير​




​​[YOUTUBE]wyrHROtSvAU&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## BeBo0o0o (23 فبراير 2011)

*عاجل جداً : الان إصابة اثنين من الرهبان وعاملين بدير الانبا بيشوى فى اعتداء الجيش على الدير بالذخيرة الحية‏*

*عاجل جداً : الان إصابة اثنين من الرهبان وعاملين بدير الانبا بيشوى فى اعتداء الجيش على الدير بالذخيرة الحية‏*

[YOUTUBE]wyrHROtSvAU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## besm alslib (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : الان إصابة اثنين من الرهبان وعاملين بدير الانبا بيشوى فى اعتداء الجيش على الدير بالذخيرة الحية‏*

*هاد هو جيشك اللي بيحميكي يا مصر لك الله لا يوفقهم يا رب*

*وربي صرت ابكي من حرقة قلبي على اللي عماسمعه *

*ان شاء الله يا رب تفرج عليهم بسرعه ويلاقو حدا يسمع صوتهم لان واضح ان صوتهم مكتوم وما في حدا عميسمعه *
​


----------



## BeBo0o0o (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : الان إصابة اثنين من الرهبان وعاملين بدير الانبا بيشوى فى اعتداء الجيش على الدير بالذخيرة الحية‏*

امين  يارررررررررب​


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : الان إصابة اثنين من الرهبان وعاملين بدير الانبا بيشوى فى اعتداء الجيش على الدير بالذخيرة الحية‏*

*كله بسبب شيوخ المساجد اللي نازلة تحريض علي ان فيه فالاديرة اسلحة ثقافة متدنية *


----------



## besm alslib (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : الان إصابة اثنين من الرهبان وعاملين بدير الانبا بيشوى فى اعتداء الجيش على الدير بالذخيرة الحية‏*

*عاجل الراهب مينا السكندرى يصرح : أصابة 7 رهبان أحدهم بطلق نارى وإصابات مختلفة فى اعتداء الجيش على الدير اليوم*

*الجيش اتلف مواد بناء بقيمة 10 آلاف جنيه واستولى على كارت كاميرا به مشاهد الاعتداء*​




[YOUTUBE]g_sTbe8B2LQ&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : الان إصابة اثنين من الرهبان وعاملين بدير الانبا بيشوى فى اعتداء الجيش على الدير بالذخيرة الحية‏*


[YOUTUBE]eGG5rPdsSSo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : الان إصابة اثنين من الرهبان وعاملين بدير الانبا بيشوى فى اعتداء الجيش على الدير بالذخيرة الحية‏*

*ربنا موجود​*


----------



## SALVATION (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : الان إصابة اثنين من الرهبان وعاملين بدير الانبا بيشوى فى اعتداء الجيش على الدير بالذخيرة الحية‏*

_يا جماعة اللى قريب من المكان يتأكد لنا لو امكن علشان فى ناس بتقول ده مش الجيش ده العرب اللى هناك_
_وبجد عيب اوى على الناس اللى قريبين من الدير ان يحصلة كده ويفضلوا فى بيتهم نيمين_
_ربنا يدخل_
_انا فداكى يا كنستى_​


----------



## نصر 29 (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : الان إصابة اثنين من الرهبان وعاملين بدير الانبا بيشوى فى اعتداء الجيش على الدير بالذخيرة الحية‏*



صوت صارخ قال:


> [YOUTUBE]eGG5rPdsSSo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​



اول ما سمعت الخبر استغربت لانى متاكد ان الجيش عمره ما هايعمل كده بدون سبب وسألت نفسى يا ترى ايه السبب ..!! 

لكن الفديو ده حل اللغز خلاص...  بدايه من الدقيقه 1.9 يتحدث احد المسيحيين موجها كلامه للمجندين على ظهر المدرعه ( ملايين الاراضى اللى اتخدت فى البلد هى دى اللى تعباكم )

وطريقه دخول عوام مسيحيين من بوابه الدير بعد ان هدم السور فى غاية الهدوء والسكينه .. حتى الفديو ده وطريقه حديث المتحدث المسيحى بالجمله المذكوره وبعدها يقول (يا دفعه انتوا تب ايه ) 

فى غايه الهدوء والسكينه مما يدل انه لا توجد اصابات فى الرهبان ولا قذيفة ار بى جى اطلقت على الدير مثلما قيل ولا شى ... لو ضربوا  ار ى جى على مقر عباده وضربوا نار حيه واصابو قساوسه وعمال  الناس مكنتش هاتبقى ريلاكس كده وهى بتشيل الطوب بعد م السور اتهدم 

اعتقد الجلمه الذى قالها المسيحى بدايه من الدقيقه 1.9 تفسر ان هذا السور مبنى حديثا وليس السور الاصلى للدير


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : الان إصابة اثنين من الرهبان وعاملين بدير الانبا بيشوى فى اعتداء الجيش على الدير بالذخيرة الحية‏*


[YOUTUBE]5_Si2ecK23w[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## zezza (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : الان إصابة اثنين من الرهبان وعاملين بدير الانبا بيشوى فى اعتداء الجيش على الدير بالذخيرة الحية‏*

على حسب ما فهمت ان اللى اتهد هو سور جديد اتبنى بعد يوم 25 يناير علشان يحموا نفسم من البلطجية 
يعنى مش السور الاثرى الاساسى 
صح ولا غلط ؟!!
لو كدة يبقى الموضوع مش اكتر من ان الجيش مش عايز مخالفات تحصل فى الفترة دى... صحيح اسلوب الجيش فى حاجة مش مظبوطة و غريب انه يضرب رصاص
لكن الموضوع محتاج تأكيد زيادة .. للاسف احنا بقى عندنا فوبيا الاضطهاد​


----------



## نصر 29 (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : الان إصابة اثنين من الرهبان وعاملين بدير الانبا بيشوى فى اعتداء الجيش على الدير بالذخيرة الحية‏*



zezza قال:


> للاسف احنا بقى عندنا فوبيا الاضطهاد​



والله صدقتى ..الشخصيه المسيحيه المصريه انعزاليه حتى النخاع وده سبب 99 فى الميه من مشاكلهم


----------



## besm alslib (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : الان إصابة اثنين من الرهبان وعاملين بدير الانبا بيشوى فى اعتداء الجيش على الدير بالذخيرة الحية‏*




نصر 29 قال:


> فى غايه الهدوء والسكينه مما يدل انه لا توجد اصابات فى الرهبان ولا قذيفة ار بى جى اطلقت على الدير مثلما قيل ولا شى ... لو ضربوا  ار ى جى على مقر عباده وضربوا نار حيه واصابو قساوسه وعمال  الناس مكنتش هاتبقى ريلاكس كده وهى بتشيل الطوب بعد م السور اتهدم
> 
> اعتقد الجلمه الذى قالها المسيحى بدايه من الدقيقه 1.9 تفسر ان هذا السور مبنى حديثا وليس السور الاصلى للدير






zezza قال:


> على حسب ما فهمت ان اللى اتهد هو سور جديد اتبنى بعد يوم 25 يناير علشان يحموا نفسم من البلطجية
> يعنى مش السور الاثرى الاساسى
> صح ولا غلط ؟!!
> لو كدة يبقى الموضوع مش اكتر من ان الجيش مش عايز مخالفات تحصل فى الفترة  دى... صحيح اسلوب الجيش فى حاجة مش مظبوطة و غريب انه يضرب رصاص
> لكن الموضوع محتاج تأكيد زيادة .. للاسف احنا بقى عندنا فوبيا الاضطهاد​



  [YOUTUBE]vYtsxGG-hUA&feature[/YOUTUBE]​ 

* على راي المثل البيت بيت ابونا والغرب بيطردونا 

الارض ملكهم وبنو سور لحماية انفسهم بالفعل عمل اجرامي يستحقو عليه اللي اتعمل واكتر كمان

وطبعا اخدهم لناس وحبسهم لا هو عشان يضغطو عليهم ويسكتو عن اللي صار ولا اي شي انما عشان يعزوهم وينزلوهم بفندق خمس نجوم 



ربنا يرحم

*



​


----------



## geegoo (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : الان إصابة اثنين من الرهبان وعاملين بدير الانبا بيشوى فى اعتداء الجيش على الدير بالذخيرة الحية‏*

بجد فيه ردود غريبة ...
يعني لما سويسرا شافت المآذن مخالفة لنمط البلد ما راحوش هدوها و لا ضربوا نار .. عملوا استفتاء و مشوا النتيجة بتاعته ..
و مع ذلك الهمج في كل الدنيا ما بطلوش نعير ...
و عندنا .. سور يحوط رهبان عزل و يحط حدود لارضهم عشان ما حدش يجي في وسط الاحداث و يتعدي عليهم و علي ارضهم .. نحرك الجيش .. و ينضرب عليهم نار ..
 و آخرتها .. احنا ناس معقدة نفسيا و عندنا اوهام و تهيؤات ...
طيب ابو فانا كان تهيؤات برضه ؟؟
الرهبان اللي اتسحلوا و اتكهربوا كانوا اوهام  ؟؟؟
العمرانية دي اوهام ؟؟؟ 
 يعني وصلت البجاحة و انعدام الذوق و الاخلاق والحياء ان المشكلة بقت في المسيحيين مش في اللي حواليهم ؟؟؟؟


----------



## bob (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : الان إصابة اثنين من الرهبان وعاملين بدير الانبا بيشوى فى اعتداء الجيش على الدير بالذخيرة الحية‏*

*يا جماعة انا قريبي راهب في دير الانبا بيشوي مفيش حد من الرهبان اتصاب ولا حاجة في عمال وقفت قدام الدبابات علشان يمنعوهم و هم بيكسروا السور فضربوا رصاص في الهواء و بعض العمال اتصابوا اصابات طفيفة و السور اللي بيتهدم ده سور لسه عاملينة مكان الشرطة اللي مشيت مش سور الدير
اردت التوضيح *


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : الان إصابة اثنين من الرهبان وعاملين بدير الانبا بيشوى فى اعتداء الجيش على الدير بالذخيرة الحية‏*




bob قال:


> *يا جماعة انا قريبي راهب في دير الانبا بيشوي مفيش حد من الرهبان اتصاب ولا حاجة في عمال وقفت قدام الدبابات علشان يمنعوهم و هم بيكسروا السور فضربوا رصاص في الهواء و بعض العمال اتصابوا اصابات طفيفة و السور اللي بيتهدم ده سور لسه عاملينة مكان الشرطة اللي مشيت مش سور الدير
> اردت التوضيح *


*
هنا توجد أمور كاذبة ..... هل سمعت أبونا هيدرا الأنبا بيشوى فى المشاركة رقم 14*


----------



## geegoo (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : الان إصابة اثنين من الرهبان وعاملين بدير الانبا بيشوى فى اعتداء الجيش على الدير بالذخيرة الحية‏*

يعني ايه سور مكان الشرطة مش فاهم ؟؟؟
يعني سور بيحوط ارض الدير و لا سور دخلوا فيه ارض مش ارضهم ؟؟
و بعدين سور الدير الاصلي ده يخص المبني الاثري لكن مش هو حدود ارض الدير ...
و بعدين هو الشرطة اللي انت بتقول عليها دي رجعت مثلا علشان كده السور معدش له لزمة ؟؟
ياريت التوضيح ....


----------



## bob (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : الان إصابة اثنين من الرهبان وعاملين بدير الانبا بيشوى فى اعتداء الجيش على الدير بالذخيرة الحية‏*

*لا حسمع حاضر ثواني*


----------



## bob (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : الان إصابة اثنين من الرهبان وعاملين بدير الانبا بيشوى فى اعتداء الجيش على الدير بالذخيرة الحية‏*




صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> هنا توجد أمور كاذبة ..... هل سمعت أبونا هيدرا الأنبا بيشوى فى المشاركة رقم 14*


*نعم سمعت يا استاذي مفيش رهبان فعلا بينهم بس صدقني قريبي راهب هو اللي قالي كده *


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : الان إصابة اثنين من الرهبان وعاملين بدير الانبا بيشوى فى اعتداء الجيش على الدير بالذخيرة الحية‏*




bob قال:


> *نعم سمعت يا استاذي مفيش رهبان فعلا بينهم بس صدقني قريبي راهب هو اللي قالي كده *



*لكن هناك أصابات بين الأفراد والبعض منها خطير
كما أن الجيش أعتقل أثنين من الرهبان وأحد أفراد الشعب ....*


----------



## bob (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : الان إصابة اثنين من الرهبان وعاملين بدير الانبا بيشوى فى اعتداء الجيش على الدير بالذخيرة الحية‏*




geegoo قال:


> يعني ايه سور مكان الشرطة مش فاهم ؟؟؟
> يعني سور بيحوط ارض الدير و لا سور دخلوا فيه ارض مش ارضهم ؟؟
> و بعدين سور الدير الاصلي ده يخص المبني الاثري لكن مش هو حدود ارض الدير ...
> و بعدين هو الشرطة اللي انت بتقول عليها دي رجعت مثلا علشان كده السور معدش له لزمة ؟؟
> ياريت التوضيح ....


*لا مش بيحوط الدير ده سور اتعمل علي الطريق مكان اكشاك الشرطة اللي قريبة من الدير و عملوه لحماية الدير و الجيش طلب هدمة و هدم نصفة و طلب هدم الجزء الاخر و لكن الرهبان بنوا السور مرة اخري فاضطر الجيش الي هدمة ده انا واثق 100% من الكلام ده اما التسجيل ده انا مش واثق فيه بصراحة
شكرا*


----------



## bob (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : الان إصابة اثنين من الرهبان وعاملين بدير الانبا بيشوى فى اعتداء الجيش على الدير بالذخيرة الحية‏*




صوت صارخ قال:


> *لكن هناك أصابات بين الأفراد والبعض منها خطير
> كما أن الجيش أعتقل أثنين من الرهبان وأحد أفراد الشعب ....*



*يا استاذي انا عرفت ان الكلام ده مش موجود و يمكن حصل مؤخرا انا اتصلت بيه و قفلت كانت حوالي 1 بعد الضهر يمكن فيه تطورات بقي معرفش
شكرا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : الان إصابة اثنين من الرهبان وعاملين بدير الانبا بيشوى فى اعتداء الجيش على الدير بالذخيرة الحية‏*




bob قال:


> *لا مش بيحوط الدير ده سور اتعمل علي الطريق مكان اكشاك الشرطة اللي قريبة من الدير و عملوه لحماية الدير و الجيش طلب هدمة و هدم نصفة و طلب هدم الجزء الاخر و لكن الرهبان بنوا السور مرة اخري فاضطر الجيش الي هدمة ده انا واثق 100% من الكلام ده اما التسجيل ده انا مش واثق فيه بصراحة
> شكرا*



*التسجيل لأبونا هيدرا الأنبا بيشوى ..... نجيب البابا شنودة عشان تصدق*


----------



## bob (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : الان إصابة اثنين من الرهبان وعاملين بدير الانبا بيشوى فى اعتداء الجيش على الدير بالذخيرة الحية‏*




صوت صارخ قال:


> *التسجيل لأبونا هيدرا الأنبا بيشوى ..... نجيب البابا شنودة عشان تصدق*


*ما انا كلمت راهب من الانبا بيشوي برده مش محتاج البابا ولا حاجة خلاص يا استاذ كل واحد يصدق اللي هو عايزة انا عرفت حاجة قلت لازم اقولها و اللي مش مصدق هو حر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : الان إصابة اثنين من الرهبان وعاملين بدير الانبا بيشوى فى اعتداء الجيش على الدير بالذخيرة الحية‏*

*المجلس العسكرى ينفى قيامة بمهاجمة الدير فى بيانه الذى يحمل رقم 13 وواضح فى البيان التناقض والكذب*




​


----------



## besm alslib (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : الان إصابة اثنين من الرهبان وعاملين بدير الانبا بيشوى فى اعتداء الجيش على الدير بالذخيرة الحية‏*




صوت صارخ قال:


> *المجلس العسكرى ينفى قيامة بمهاجمة الدير فى بيانه الذى يحمل رقم 13 وواضح فى البيان التناقض والكذب*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




* بديهي انهم مش راح يطلعو يقولو انهم ضربو رصاص وهدمو وعملو وسوو *

*بالاضافه اني لسا قاريه خبر في الاقباط متحدون عن لسان القس جبرائيل ان الشرطه ضربت عليه رصاص لما حب ينقل المصابين للمشفى بسيارته *

*وبعتت هي سيارة اسعاف لنقل المرضى *

*بس ما نقلت الخبر لان في ناس بتشكك في الاخبار *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : الان إصابة اثنين من الرهبان وعاملين بدير الانبا بيشوى فى اعتداء الجيش على الدير بالذخيرة الحية‏*




besm alslib قال:


> * بديهي انهم مش راح يطلعو يقولو انهم ضربو رصاص وهدمو وعملو وسوو *
> 
> *بالاضافه اني لسا قاريه خبر في الاقباط متحدون عن لسان القس جبرائيل ان الشرطه ضربت عليه رصاص لما حب ينقل المصابين للمشفى بسيارته *
> 
> ...



*هناك اربع اصابات خطيرة وثلاث معتقلين منهم اثنين رهبان*


----------



## besm alslib (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : الان إصابة اثنين من الرهبان وعاملين بدير الانبا بيشوى فى اعتداء الجيش على الدير بالذخيرة الحية‏*

*نبيل غبريال المحامى والناشط الحقوقى يصرح :  اعتداء الجيش على الأديرة بالدانات قلة أدب ومخالف للقانون ويطالب طنطاوى  بتطهير الجيش من العناصر الإخوانية وبالإفراج عن الرهبان والمحامى المحتجز  او التنحى*
*
 ويستنكر هجوم الجيش على الرهبان العزل
 ويهدد بمظاهرات غداً اذا استمر احتجاز الرهبان وشقيقه
 ويشير لتصعيد الموقف لدول العالم مطالباً اياهم بالتدخل لحماية الأقباط بمصر
 المزيد بحوار صوت المسيحى الحر مع نبيل غبريال المحامى .*​
[YOUTUBE]Ju7NEwZ91k4[/YOUTUBE]

*
ده يؤكد كدب البيان اللي اصدره المجلس العسكري ويؤكد كل الكلام اللي اجا في الاخبار 
*
​


----------



## نصر 29 (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : الان إصابة اثنين من الرهبان وعاملين بدير الانبا بيشوى فى اعتداء الجيش على الدير بالذخيرة الحية‏*

شكرا يا بوب على المعلومات الموثوقه من قلب الحدث


----------



## نصر 29 (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : الان إصابة اثنين من الرهبان وعاملين بدير الانبا بيشوى فى اعتداء الجيش على الدير بالذخيرة الحية‏*

وبلاش الامثال دى يا ام جورج الغرب يطردوكم ايه احنا مش غرب وعايزين مصلحة الكل وضد اى اعتداء على اى فرد مصرى بغض النظر عن دينه ولكن ايضا ضد اى بناء مخالف ايا كان بردو من مسلم او مسيحى 

تحياتى للجميع


----------



## besm alslib (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : الان إصابة اثنين من الرهبان وعاملين بدير الانبا بيشوى فى اعتداء الجيش على الدير بالذخيرة الحية‏*




نصر 29 قال:


> وبلاش الامثال دى يا ام جورج الغرب يطردوكم ايه احنا مش غرب وعايزين مصلحة الكل وضد اى اعتداء على اى فرد مصرى بغض النظر عن دينه ولكن ايضا ضد اى بناء مخالف ايا كان بردو من مسلم او مسيحى
> 
> تحياتى للجميع






*افهم من كلام حضرتك ان لو في اي مسجد بنائه مخالف او مش على مزاج المجلس العسكري او اي زاويه مخالفه هترضى انهم يدخلوة عليه بالدبابات ويهدوه *

*ومش مهم بقى الناس اللي موجوده فيه ؟ *

*بالاضافه الى اني لسا منزله مقطع بياكد انهم واخدين ناس ومقطع قبلها بيؤكد ان في ناس بالمشفى *


*سلام المسيح*
​


----------



## نصر 29 (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : الان إصابة اثنين من الرهبان وعاملين بدير الانبا بيشوى فى اعتداء الجيش على الدير بالذخيرة الحية‏*

والله لو فى جزء مخالف انا الى اهده بايدى واوقفهم واعملهم شاى كمان اقسم بالله ... ولو المسجد كله مخالف يتهد كله وبادينا بردو مش اقف امنعهم واتخانق معاهم .. لانه لا يجوز شرعا مخالفة قوانين الدوله اصلا 

وبالنسبه للمصابين واللى مقبوض عليهم لو فعلا دى حقيقه ان فى مصابين ومقبوض عليهم لانى حاسس ان فى كلا مش معقول زى انه اطلقوا دانة دبابه او ار بى جى لان لو ضربوا دانة دبابه كانت خلت المبنى كوم تراب دى حاجه قويه جدا يعنى انا اقسمهم قسمين لو هى حقيقه المصابيين انا لا يرضينى طبعا التعامل بعنف مع اى حد بس فى المقابل لازم الناس تلتزم القانون ومتعارضش خصوصا فى الظروف دى لان مفيش شرعيه فى البلد دولقتى بديله عن شرعيه الجيش بعد تفويضه باداه البلد .. ولازم نراعى احساس الجيش بالنقطه دى انه مش هايسمح انه يتكسر اوامره لان البديل فوضى 

والناس المقبوض عليهم هما بردوا لا يجوز انه كانوا يعارضوا كانوا قالولهم احنا عملين السور عشان كنا خايفين من ظروف البلد الجيش هايقولهم لازم نهده يقولولهم اتفضوا .. ولكن اللى حصل حصل اتمنى يفرجوا عنهم ونتجاوز المشكله وخلاص اللى غلط غلط وظروف البلد مش كويسه وكلنا مصرين وتتسوى المشكله


----------



## BITAR (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : الان إصابة اثنين من الرهبان وعاملين بدير الانبا بيشوى فى اعتداء الجيش على الدير بالذخيرة الحية‏*

*عليكم الذهاب الى الاراضى الزراعيه*
* التى تم اغتصابها وتم بناء مزارع مكانها*
*وليس منازل*
*ثم هاجموا الرهبان ساكنوا البرارى*
*الذى اعلنتم بانفسكم لهم*
*دافعوا عن انفسكم *
*من مطاريد السجون*
*لك الله يا مصر*
*من مسلمينك*
*الدمويين*
*الارهابيين*
*كارهيين كل ما هو اخر*​


----------



## besm alslib (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : الان إصابة اثنين من الرهبان وعاملين بدير الانبا بيشوى فى اعتداء الجيش على الدير بالذخيرة الحية‏*




نصر 29 قال:


> والله لو فى جزء مخالف انا الى اهده بايدى واوقفهم واعملهم شاى كمان اقسم بالله ... ولو المسجد كله مخالف يتهد كله وبادينا بردو مش اقف امنعهم واتخانق معاهم .. لانه لا يجوز شرعا مخالفة قوانين الدوله اصلا
> 
> واذا كانو هما صرحو لك بانك تبني بناء مخالف عشان تحمي نفسك
> ملاحظة : انا ما بعرف اساسا اذا كان السور فعلا مخالف او لا لكن الرفض للاعمال اللي تمت بحجة البناء
> ...


*
**الاكيد ان حتى لو افرجو عنهم فمش  راح يفرجو عنهم بسهوله والسبب هو انهم بياخدوهم ضمان لحتى ما حدا يفتح تمه*

*وما حدا يتجرا ويحكي عن اللي حصل وخصوصا في الاوقات الحاليه لان الجيش هو الحاكم *

*ولو اتعرف اللي عملوه هيفقد الجيش مصداقيته ومحبة الشعب ليه وهو نفس السبب اللي خلاه يصدر بيان كاذب ليغطي على الموضوع *

*بس عندي سؤال واحد حضرتك كتبت اللي حصل حصل وكلنا مصريين وتتسوى المشكله طيب وحق الناس اللي اتاذت واتصابت*

*والله اعلم مدى اصابتهم او اذيتهم ايه حقهم هدول هيكون عند مين *



*وطبعا انا مش بهاجم رد حضرتك لانك مسلم انا بس برد على راي بنظري هو مغلوط وسبق وعلقت كمان على راي اخوه مسيحيين كمان *


*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## The Antiochian (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : الان إصابة اثنين من الرهبان وعاملين بدير الانبا بيشوى فى اعتداء الجيش على الدير بالذخيرة الحية‏*



نصر 29 قال:


> اول ما سمعت الخبر استغربت لانى متاكد ان الجيش عمره ما هايعمل كده بدون سبب وسألت نفسى يا ترى ايه السبب ..!!
> 
> لكن الفديو ده حل اللغز خلاص... بدايه من الدقيقه 1.9 يتحدث احد المسيحيين موجها كلامه للمجندين على ظهر المدرعه ( ملايين الاراضى اللى اتخدت فى البلد هى دى اللى تعباكم )
> 
> ...


 
*اللغز في أكثر عقيدة دنيئة عرفها وسيعرفها كائن حي*
*فلا ترهق نفسك في إيجاد الأسباب*


----------



## bob (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : الان إصابة اثنين من الرهبان وعاملين بدير الانبا بيشوى فى اعتداء الجيش على الدير بالذخيرة الحية‏*




نصر 29 قال:


> وبلاش الامثال دى يا ام جورج الغرب يطردوكم ايه احنا مش غرب وعايزين مصلحة الكل وضد اى اعتداء على اى فرد مصرى بغض النظر عن دينه ولكن ايضا ضد اى بناء مخالف ايا كان بردو من مسلم او مسيحى
> 
> تحياتى للجميع



*علي فكرة يا اخ نصر السبب في هدم السور مش علشان الارض مخالفة ولا حاجة لانهم قدموا عرض لشراء الارض لكن بسبب الجامع المهدوم الموجود امام الدير *


----------



## besm alslib (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : الان إصابة اثنين من الرهبان وعاملين بدير الانبا بيشوى فى اعتداء الجيش على الدير بالذخيرة الحية‏*

*عاجل : تظاهر 1000 قبطى بالكاتدرائية الآن بسبب الاعتداء على الأديرة *

* استمع لجانب من المظاهرة*

*
 ملاحظه :في هالمقطع بتؤكد اصابة عدد من الاشخاص في عملية الهجوم عالدير 

 وان الاخبار هي حصلت عليها من الرهبان اللي عايشين فيه
*​ 

[YOUTUBE]UNN7oNCchMM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : الان إصابة اثنين من الرهبان وعاملين بدير الانبا بيشوى فى اعتداء الجيش على الدير بالذخيرة الحية‏*

*خرج أكثر من ألفى قبطى من الكاتدرائية الكبرى بالعباسية فى مسيرة بدأت من الكاتدرائية مرورا بشارع رمسيس وصولا لميدان التحرير، احتجاجاً على الاعتداء الذى حدث اليوم لعدد من الرهبان والأقباط بدير الأنبا بيشوى. 

وقال أحد المشاركين بالمسيرة: "إننا قمنا بعمل وقفة احتجاجية داخل الكاتدرائية طلبنا فيها تدخل البابا شنودة لوقف الاعتداءات التى حدثت اليوم للرهبان والعمال بدير الأنبا بيشوى بوادى النطرون، والتى أدت إلى إصابة 4 من الشباب بإصابات خطيرة، وتم نقلهم إلى مستشفى الأنجلو، مؤكداً أنهم لن يغادروا ميدان التحرير إلا بعد فتح التحقيق حول ما حدث اليوم من استخدم فيها أسلحة خطيرة.*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : الان إصابة اثنين من الرهبان وعاملين بدير الانبا بيشوى فى اعتداء الجيش على الدير بالذخيرة الحية‏*

الذى يمسنا يمس حدقة عينه
يارب ملناش غيرك
أعطيهم على حسب أعمالهم
إرحمنا يارب


----------



## Profvip (24 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : الان إصابة اثنين من الرهبان وعاملين بدير الانبا بيشوى فى اعتداء الجيش على الدير بالذخيرة الحية‏*

السلام عليكم 
اردت بس اضيف رأيى فى الموضوع 
هو أنا  مش عاجبنى بأى وضع إنه يتم الهجوم على مكان للعباده حتى لو كان لليهود
لكن الجيش برضه فى منطقه ساقيه مكى فى الجيزه يوم الاثنين 14 فبراير قام بهدم العديد من الحواجز المبنيه بالطوب الاحمر (حوالى ثلاثين حاجز )  بجوار مترو ساقيه مكى (على الرصيف المجاور و  بطول 100 متر ) كانت معده لاستغلالها كأكشاك بدون وجود اى تصريحات لبناء مثل هذه الاكشاك 
يعنى ده لتوضيح الموقف من الممكن فعلا يكون تم هدمه باعتبار انه سور مخالف و ليس الهجوم بقصد الدير نفسه و الله اعلم


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : الان إصابة اثنين من الرهبان وعاملين بدير الانبا بيشوى فى اعتداء الجيش على الدير بالذخيرة الحية‏*




Profvip قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اردت بس اضيف رأيى فى الموضوع
> هو أنا  مش عاجبنى بأى وضع إنه يتم الهجوم على مكان للعباده حتى لو كان لليهود
> لكن الجيش برضه فى منطقه ساقيه مكى فى الجيزه يوم الاثنين 14 فبراير قام بهدم العديد من الحواجز المبنيه بالطوب الاحمر (حوالى ثلاثين حاجز )  بجوار مترو ساقيه مكى (على الرصيف المجاور و  بطول 100 متر ) كانت معده لاستغلالها كأكشاك بدون وجود اى تصريحات لبناء مثل هذه الاكشاك
> يعنى ده لتوضيح الموقف من الممكن فعلا يكون تم هدمه باعتبار انه سور مخالف و ليس الهجوم بقصد الدير نفسه و الله اعلم



*لماذا ضرب الدير بالذخيرة الحية ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (24 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : الان إصابة اثنين من الرهبان وعاملين بدير الانبا بيشوى فى اعتداء الجيش على الدير بالذخيرة الحية‏*

الرب يرحم


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : الان إصابة اثنين من الرهبان وعاملين بدير الانبا بيشوى فى اعتداء الجيش على الدير بالذخيرة الحية‏*




bob قال:


> *يا جماعة انا قريبي راهب في دير الانبا بيشوي مفيش حد من الرهبان اتصاب ولا حاجة في عمال وقفت قدام الدبابات علشان يمنعوهم و هم بيكسروا السور فضربوا رصاص في الهواء و بعض العمال اتصابوا اصابات طفيفة و السور اللي بيتهدم ده سور لسه عاملينة مكان الشرطة اللي مشيت مش سور الدير
> اردت التوضيح *




[YOUTUBE]Z8rwJmVhydI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]6s572nUcgzA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]OIu8wmBfYm8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]bAJPlBijTa8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]NdoQAJW53fA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : الان إصابة اثنين من الرهبان وعاملين بدير الانبا بيشوى فى اعتداء الجيش على الدير بالذخيرة الحية‏*




bob قال:


> *يا جماعة انا قريبي راهب في دير الانبا بيشوي مفيش حد من الرهبان اتصاب ولا حاجة في عمال وقفت قدام الدبابات علشان يمنعوهم و هم بيكسروا السور فضربوا رصاص في الهواء و بعض العمال اتصابوا اصابات طفيفة و السور اللي بيتهدم ده سور لسه عاملينة مكان الشرطة اللي مشيت مش سور الدير
> اردت التوضيح *



*

البيان الرسمى لدير الانبا بيشوى بماحدث امس من هجوم على الدير من الشرطة العسكرية التابعة للجيش

بسم الله القوى
من الآباء رهبان دير القديس العظيم الأنبا بيشوى
بوادى النطرون
إستغاثة للمجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة الباسلة
ولإيضاح كافة ملابسات ما حدث صباح يوم الأربعاء 23 فبراير 2011
قامت مجموعة من القوات المسلحة (سبعة مدرعات و عربات للشرطة العسكرية و عدد من الأفراد لا يقل عن مائة فرد بتسليح كامل ) بالأتى
هدم سور صغير فى مواجهة الدير الأثرى قام الدير ببنائه لحماية الدير بعد أحداث 25 يناير وهروب كل أفراد الشرطة من أمام الديروتخليهم عن حمايته حتى بعد أن طلبنا منهم الحماية و كان ردهم (إحموا أنفسكم) على قطعة أرض صغيرة تم تقديم طلب بها عدة مرات للأجهزة المختصة أنذاك و تم البناء على مرآى و مسمع من أفراد القوات المسلحة المسؤلة عن تأمين المكان وقتها
ضرب كميات هائلة من الزخيرة الحية و الطلقات الصوتية و المطاطية وقذيفتان RBJ خاصة بالتدريب العسكرى (لدى الدير أغلب الفوارغ الناتجهة عن ذلك) على الرهبان و العمال العزل الذين خرجوا ليروا ما يحدث لديرهم .
مما أسفر عن 
أ‌-	إصابة أحد الرهبان موجود الأن تحت الرعاية بمستشفى الأنجلو أميريكان
ب‌-	إصابة أربعة شباب من العاملين و الذائرين للدير كانوا فى المقدمه بجروح خطيرة و تم نقلهم لمستشفى الأنجلو أميريكان وأحدهم أجريت له عملية إستئصال الطحال و أخر إستئصال الكلى اليمنى لوجود ثلاث طلقات بها و الأخرون أصيبوا اصابات نافذة ما بين طلقات نارية و جروح قطعية .
تم التعامل مع الرهبان بمنتهى العنف و الإهانة و الألفاظ النابية حتى وصل الأمر لإحتجاز إثنين من الأباء الرهبان و إقتيادهم معهم لمكان لا نعلم عنه أمر (كما المجرمين ) و معهم ثلاث من المدنيين المتواجدين بالدير وقتها.
و ختاما
نؤمن أن كل هذا ليس من أخلاق القوات المسلحة الباسلة المسؤلة عن حفظ البلاد فالقوات المسلحة التى أبىَ أبنائها أن يطلقوا ولو طلقة واحدة على أى من المتظاهرين لا يمكن أن يفعلوا كل هذا مع رهبان عذل مما يثير الغرابة و خاصة أن القوات المسلحة فى كل بيناتها تعهدت بعدم إستخدام القوة و العنف مع المتظاهرين فكم و كم مع المسالمين المتعبدين الذين يصلوا لهذه البلاد ليل نهار .
لذا نهيب و نستغيث بالمجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة المسؤل عن أمن كل المصريين أن يحقق فى هذا الأمر المهين و الجريمة التى لا تتناسب و شرف العسكرية المصرية التى نثق فيها كل الثقة و نؤيدها تمام التأييد و الدير يلتمس من هذا المجلس الموقر سرعة الإفراج عن الرهبان و من معهم من المحتجزين حتى الأن و محاسبة المتسبب فى كل هذه الإصابات و الأحداث 
وليوفق الله الجميع لما فيه خير مصر و أمان أبنائها 
رهبان الدير*


----------



## besm alslib (24 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : الان إصابة اثنين من الرهبان وعاملين بدير الانبا بيشوى فى اعتداء الجيش على الدير بالذخيرة الحية‏*

 *تهديدات من احد ضباط الجيش للناشط رامى كامل لأنه نشر اعتداء الجيش على دير الانبا بيشوي*






[YOUTUBE]YNQXOMYBBIA&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## bob (25 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : الان إصابة اثنين من الرهبان وعاملين بدير الانبا بيشوى فى اعتداء الجيش على الدير بالذخيرة الحية‏*

*استاذي صوت صارخ 
علي فكرة انا متشكر انك وجهت لي تعليقاتك الاخيرة بس علي فكرة انا فعلا اتصلت براهب في الدير هناك يمكن مش عايز يخوفنا عليه او الكلام ده حصل بعد ما انهيت المكالمة مش عارف بس شكرا لحضرتك*


----------

